# some art...



## Thor the Mighty (Oct 19, 2005)

hey im new whats up oh and here's some art.
ill post more later just so this isnt a 4 page "first post" haha





3 month project on lined paper using bic pens




"amore e. morte"




sharpie on arm, 11th grade




"cruelty and the beast"


----------



## Rob (Oct 20, 2005)

Interesting work - you a Geiger fan then?

http://www.hrgiger.com/ for those who don't know.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 20, 2005)

The second picture is ridiculously cool.


----------



## Rob (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah that's my favourite out of them too - very pagan imagery.


----------



## Thor the Mighty (Oct 20, 2005)

ive seen a couple of his works and liked what i saw but im really not that influenced by giger, i just like blending artificial and organic (that or natural and man made) objects to create an effect SIMILAR to giger but his stuff was almost completely inorganic imo. that, and way more repetitive.


----------

